

Weird IE Bug — no favicon for 404 page? - dw0rm

Has anyone faced this problem?
======
tokenadult
After edit: interesting little bug. I have confirmed that I can see a favicon
from my site served up with a custom 404 message in Firefox, Opera, and
Chrome, but not in the latest version of IE (which I use only for testing for
little bugs like this). Quite odd.

~~~
dw0rm
I tried with different settings—even putting /favicon.ico on the root and
omitting <link /> didn't work.

